# Topics > Smart home > Smart home agro devices >  Smart Herb Garden, Click & Grow, Tallinn, Estonia

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Click & Grow

Home page - clickandgrow.com/collections/products

"The Smart Garden: Your solution for better food." on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

How does it work? The Click & Grow Smart Herb Garden

Published on Jun 2, 2015




> The Smart Herb Garden is the easiest and the nicest-looking indoor gardening solution out there.

----------


## Airicist

Reviewing the Click & Grow Smart Garden

Published on Jul 4, 2016




> Our Smart Herb Garden recently got reviewed by the techchannel BTV. What do you think? Do you agree with the review?

----------


## Airicist

Back the Click & Grow Smart Garden 9 on Kickstarter!

Published on Nov 17, 2016




> Meet the new Smart Garden 9 - the most requested garden that lets you grow more fresh food even in smaller spaces!

----------

